# cheap python water changer



## john arnold (25 Jul 2019)

hello

so is this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123750463396 the exact same part as a python if so why would anyone buy the standard python?
I need to get one now so could do with some advice

thanks


----------



## jameson_uk (25 Jul 2019)

john arnold said:


> hello
> 
> so is this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123750463396 the exact same part as a python if so why would anyone buy the standard python?
> I need to get one now so could do with some advice
> ...


I got a python when there weren't many alternatives.  I think I paid about £45.

This one with a hose is £26 but doesn't appear to have Syphon attachment at the other end (and tap to regulate flow back in or when you are done)   This is something I would want but could be added for an extra £10 I guess.

I guess for the extra £9 (although looks like it is an extra £17 at the prices I have just seen) you get known quality from a trusted seller.

Would be interested in how you get on if you do get this one


----------



## john arnold (25 Jul 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> I got a python when there weren't many alternatives.  I think I paid about £45.
> 
> This one with a hose is £26 but doesn't appear to have Syphon attachment at the other end (and tap to regulate flow back in or when you are done)   This is something I would want but could be added for an extra £10 I guess.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah some more parts needed i guess and they do add up, maybe just pay out the crazy price for the python...


----------



## Ed Wiser (25 Jul 2019)

If you are in this hobby for the long term you learn to buy the good stuff. As while things look like they don’t last like the real thing. 
My wife get mad at me for wasting money on a cheap something that I have to end up replacing. So I learned my lesson.


----------



## john arnold (25 Jul 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> If you are in this hobby for the long term you learn to buy the good stuff. As while things look like they don’t last like the real thing.
> My wife get mad at me for wasting money on a cheap something that I have to end up replacing. So I learned my lesson.


Yeah your right when it come to tools i always get good stuff i just thought that it was the same thing, think i will have to get it, sick of the ole watering can fir several tanks


----------



## alto (26 Jul 2019)

Python is the only brand that uses Tygon tubing (laboratory quality plastic tubing), the brass fittings are worth picking up IF your tap threads are suitable

A couple of alternate brands (that sell locally for close to Python prices) look similar but are decidedly lacking in quality and longevity


----------

